# Enough light?



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a 70g tank with 2 40watt auqa-glow 48" bulbs on for 10h a day. My plants seem to be barely surviving and growing very slowly. I have some amazon swords in my tank for about a year and they are barely 6" tall. I have had problems with algae before so I always thought that I have had too much light but I'm pretty sure that it was from irregular water changes. Anyways I just thought that I should start the problem solving from the first step, light. Does this look retarded for a plant over a year old?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The one that it is showing in the pic seems to be *Echinodorus Latifolius* which reach maximum 15-17cm (maximum 7 inches) so it is normal growth for this plant.
If you want 'tall' Echinodorus try *Echinodorus Rosea* (50 cm),*Echinodorus Bleheri* (70 cm) or *Echinodorus Horizontalis* (80 cm).....and there are some more.


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

That would expain a lot, thanks.:laugh: Are my lights good enogh for the tank?


----------

